# VDE 0100 Teil 430.6.81



## hardy (22 März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe das VDE Vorschriftenwerk in Version 8.1 vom März 2013.
Zum Abonnement gehört auch die VDE 0100 Teil 430.
Aber wo bitte schön finde ich jetzt den Teil .6.81 ??

Mir geht es um die Tabelle für die Zuordnung von Schutzorganen zu den Kabelquerschnitten.
In dieser Tabelle wird für die Querschnitte vom 0.75 mm² bis 500 mm² für jeweils CU und AL die Strombelastbarkeit und
das zu verwendende Schutzorgan aufgeführt. Das Ganze gibt es dann für die Gruppe 1 bis Gruppe 3.

Hat o. g. Norm noch Gültigkeit ? 
Ist die von mir beschriebene Tabelle noch gültig bzw. jetzt wo anders zu finden ?

Gruß

hardy


----------



## jabba (23 März 2013)

Ich hab die tabelle weder in der neuen noch in der alten Ausgabe.

Schau mal in die Vorschrift DIN _VDE_ 0298-4/2003, die ist auf der DVD, da sind alle Tabellen drin.


----------



## nade (24 März 2013)

jabba schrieb:


> Ich hab die tabelle weder in der neuen noch in der alten Ausgabe.
> 
> Schau mal in die Vorschrift DIN _VDE_ 0298-4/2003, die ist auf der DVD, da sind alle Tabellen drin.



Japp. Die 0298-4 und die 0100 Beiblatt 5 sind für Leitungsberechnung mit Spannungsverlust Kurzschlussstrom usw.

Die 0100-430 gibt nur die Grundlagen wieder, nachdenen die Tabellen erstellt wurden, bzw. nach welchen Kriterien die Forderungen zum Leitungssschutz erfüllt werden sollten.


----------



## hardy (25 März 2013)

Vielen Dank.
Aber so richtig weiter komme ich damit nicht. Im Internet findet man imm wieder eine Tabelle mit der
Zuordnung von Schutzorganen in Abhängigkeit von den jeweiligen Kabelquerschnitten. Wie in der Anlage dargestellt.

In der VDE 298-4 gibt es "nur" Aussagen über die Strombelastbarkeit.

Ich möchte unseren Elektrikern eine Tabelle (wie zum Beispiel die in der Anlage) an die Hand geben an der man schnell
ersehen kann welcher Schutzorgan-Nennstrom für welchen Kabelquerschnitt bis min 240 mm² zulässig ist.


Daher die Frage nach dieser immer wieder auch in Lektüren aufgeführten Tabelle nach uminöser VDE 0100-430.6.81.

Wenn noch jeman eine Idee dazu hat ????

Danke und eine schöne Woche.

Gruß
hardy


----------



## Nordischerjung (25 März 2013)

Moin,

das was du suchst, steht u.a.in der "zurückgezogenen" Norm VDE 0100-523 (gültig bis 11-1991)


----------



## MSB (25 März 2013)

Das was du suchst steht genau in der von dir genannten Norm:
0100-430, und zwar in der zurückgezogenen Norm von Juni 1981 = 6.1981
Diese Norm wiederum ist ab 31.10.1993 definitiv nicht mehr gültig (da lief die Übergangsfrist aus)

Zum Rest, wo man die Info heutzutage findet, wurde hier ja schon einiges geschrieben.

P.S. Wenn du im Anwendungsdialog bist, dann unter "Suchbereich" zurückgezogene Normen mit anwählen ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## hardy (27 März 2013)

Also mit richtig einfach ist dann ja wohl nicht mehr :-(
Unter zurückgezogene Normen habe die VDE 0100-430.6.81 dann tatsächlich gefunden.

Vielen Dank und Frohe Ostern !

Gruß
hardy


----------

